# Mail : puces et numéro...



## Craquounette (11 Décembre 2005)

Hello,

Est-ce que qqu'un sait si dans "Mail" il y a un truc genre "Puces et Numéro" ? 

Vu que j'ai rien trouvé dans l'Aide de Mail, j'ose poster


----------



## Craquounette (12 Décembre 2005)

Je vois que personne ne se bouscule pour répondre... tant pis.. :hein:


----------



## Martial (12 Décembre 2005)

... mais bon, à part changer le niveau de citation (menu format), je ne vois pas de possibilité autre que manuelle.

Une solution existe de taper le texte dans un traitement de texte et de faire un copier-coller mais toutes les finesses ne subsistent pas.

De toutes façons, selon le type de serveur ou de format du destinataire tous les styles peuvent êtres détruits.Au bureau, sur PC (personne n'est farpait) je reçois beaucoup de messages du style

> Monsieur
> Comme convenu...
> etc
> etc

C'est très esthétique  

Le mieux est peut être d'envoyer le mail avec une pièce jointe (Il faut un format reconnu par le destinataire) ou en format HTML mais ça, je ne sais pas le faire.


----------



## Craquounette (13 Décembre 2005)

Merci pour la réponse! 

C'est bien ce que je pensais... Bah c'est pas grave, faudra juste s'habituer sans


----------

